

Digital.nyc – NYC's hub for tech and startups - moonlighter
http://www.digital.nyc

======
moonlighter
According to [1], digital.nyc seems to have been built with IBM's Bluemix. Has
anyone here built anything with Bluemix?

[1] [http://www1.nyc.gov/office-of-the-mayor/news/463-14/mayor-
de...](http://www1.nyc.gov/office-of-the-mayor/news/463-14/mayor-de-blasio-
digital-nyc-first-ever-all-inclusive-online-hub-the-city-s-tech/#/0)

~~~
mpgarate
I deployed a small node app with BlueMix. I did not use many of its advanced
features, and it was relatively painless to get things running. I would
consider using it for a bigger project in the future.

------
muglug
Cool, but they're grouping startups and established tech companies together
under the umbrella term "startups"

